# Science lab prop lighting effect help please



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm trying to get the lights (in a tower of CD cases) to blink from one to the next. 
Like the Warp Core in Star Trek. Any help would be great.
I'll post pictures as I go. 
The finished prop should look like a Tesla Cole from the Old Monster Movies.:xbones:


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm unsure of your electrical experience but if you're handy with a soldering iron this cylon eye circuit might work for your needs. This is not my design but I have built one and plan to make a few more. Cost to build is around $5 assuming you have the required tools to build it and flash the micro controller. Here is a video of the one I built so you can see the effect.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Very cool thank you tstraub.
I guess you brought up a good point. 
I guess the voltage is a point of concern (110V)
In each of the DVD containers I was planning on using a 20 count string of Christmas lights.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

I guess what I'm looking for is a
how to make a chasing light controller with speed control dial


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

There are plenty of circuits like that out there. The simplest I can think of would be a 555 timer driving a decade counter like a 4017...that would give you the 'chase' part - and the 555 could be adjusted with a pot to control the speed.

Actually went to find a spec sheet for the 4017 and found this site on building a light chaser!:
http://www.doctronics.co.uk/4017.htm

To drive christmas lights for an output, you'd probably have to get some MOSFETS...one for each group you intend to have on at a time.

One thing to also consider - if you're making christmas lights chase, you can usually purchase sets of lights which have the chaser built in, then it's just a matter of grouping the right bulbs together so one level at a time lights up.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you corey872. This helps me understand better what I'm looking for.
I had planded to use one of those christmas tree remotes that have 3 outlets and 3 different setting. but it will chase so slowly. 








my thoughts were a stack of 8 cases and the topper would workout to 3 sets (X2) mixed to give the chase effect with the top being 9 in the run. 1,2, & 3, and 4,5, & 6, and 7,8, & the topper would be the look .so I would tie 1,4,7 and the 2,5, 8 and then 3, & 6 and run the 9 as a strobe bulb in the light ficture. I'm new to this area. Any help would be great.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a look at my Idea? I'll add more detail to the real one LOL


----------



## mrdonl (Sep 5, 2012)

Look in to using the ic555 timer. Here is a link to what you are looking for. http://clarkson-uk.com/555-timer/projects/


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

is the voltage an issue?
I was going to place short (20 count) Christmas light strings in each of the DVD cases for the light effect.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

This started out as a $20 prop.
(X2)
$6 light fixtures Lowes
$1 Bucket Dollar Tree
Free DVD cases Work

but I guess I can't just leave it alone LOL


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Now THERE's a new twist to the Jacob's Ladder! Like it!

... especially since hearing that such a prop can set one back a kewl $1200.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

You can make some led light modules (like the ones we use in our led spots) and use 12 volts instead of 110 volts. then you can just use transistors to switch on the leds from chaser circuit or Microcontroller. I would use a Picaxe personally it would be by far the easiest way to go. And the skills you learn can take you props to another level. Please let me know if you need more information. There is some good info on my website about electronics and getting started with the picaxe.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

oh yes any help is very welcome.

thank you.

uuummmm what shoud I do with all these Christmas lights LOL.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

TNBrad said:


> oh yes any help is very welcome.
> 
> thank you.
> 
> uuummmm what shoud I do with all these Christmas lights LOL.


Here are the threads that have all the information that you will need. Please feel free to ask any questions that you may have.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30656

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30658

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30652


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Cool thank you.
I could use the clear DVD blank to place the LEDs in a ring.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok so I'm adding more to it.
A guy that works with me at the TV station is a registered speaker and authority on classic horror files. and we got to talking about the sets used in the old Frankie/monster movies. and I just can't leave it alone. 
I have no idea where it's going to go, but it's fun to work on. 
Everyday my neighborhood kids stop in" what are we working on today??"
LOL.
 IF they want to say they helped it's OK by me. LOL


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

so what we are thinking is to make the big part in the back; from a hula-hoop with a screen and paint lighting on the screen and have a black background with another painting on it so they overlap at times and have the hula-hoop in front spinning. With strobe lights from both sides flashing on it and this might make it look like the electric sparks are moving.
Any ideas??????????


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

I also got a lot of really cool cables and wires from a refit at work to add details with too.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

I guess a panel like the one in the drawing will be great too. Any ideas on gages and switches too. Would be great Please.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Gauges can be simulated pretty easily - do a Google image search for "antique gauge" and you'll find a bunch of pictures. Print one out, glue to thick cardboard or thin plastic, leaving a hole in the middle behind the dial part. Any light behind it will make it look like it's lit up.

You can make it easy, just use an LED light behind each one, or you can get elaborate and make the lights blink or flicker using a color organ, or controlled by a prop controller.

The gauges won't move, they'll just light up, but it looks like you'll have so much going on that no one will notice.

Make your own Dr. Frankenstein-type knife switch like the one here:
http://www.thingaweak.com/?p=142
This one is set up to actually turn something on, but if you don't need that it's still an easy way to make the prop.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Here they are for under $20 for both at this point: LOL








In case your curious this isn't my kid
Just my build buddy, everyday after school setting at the end of my driveway waiting for me to get home from work.
_"Are we we making Halloween today?"_


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome job! are you going to put leds in the cd cases and have them chase from the bottom to the top? You put a controller in the bottom and have it control both columns so that they match. you can also sand the inside of the cd cases to make them less transparent and diffuse the light some. you can drill out the center spindles and run the wires up through them. I would say 6 leds per section. I may adapt this idea to add an element to my candy machine this year.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

That is wicked! Great idea


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

hpropman said:


> Awesome job! are you going to put leds in the cd cases and have them chase from the bottom to the top? You put a controller in the bottom and have it control both columns so that they match. you can also sand the inside of the cd cases to make them less transparent and diffuse the light some. you can drill out the center spindles and run the wires up through them. I would say 6 leds per section. I may adapt this idea to add an element to my candy machine this year.


_I did drill out the center but to run a treaded rod for strength_


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think it's sweet you have a build buddy


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I like it!! I've been wondering how to simulate the warp core- this thread has given me some great ideas. Looking forward to seeing yours complete and functioning- please do upload a vid when you're done.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> I think it's sweet you have a build buddy


Thank you Roxyblue. He is a good kid and He is like so excited when I starting bring boxes home he can't stand still he waants to open each box sort them and get it in place OH AND PUT THE BATTIERS in everything so he can drive me nuts LOL
He is like my own Gillgan  (I'll leave it at that) and he calls me or says your one of those "creAzy" people (Creative and crazy). He means creative. I try to treach to see more than what is there, like the DVD cases. When you stack them, I could see tools from the old Monster movies labs. 
SO ssssshhhh (don't tell my love LOL) I ordered a projecter so we can watch the old movies in the car port as we work. 
Now the other kids are taking intrest too. LOL


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

nimblemonkey said:


> I like it!! I've been wondering how to simulate the warp core- this thread has given me some great ideas. Looking forward to seeing yours complete and functioning- please do upload a vid when you're done.


 I will 
HERE IS WHERE I'M AT
I want to make it safe and stable so I got a 10 foot treaded rod and cut in two so it will run up the center of all the cases and I can atach it to a tool box for even more details and effects 
"IT"S ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------

